# NHTSA, Power Steering Module



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I must be the luckiest mofo of all. I have had 2 cruzes that were absolutely wonderful. Both had the recall done and never drifted across the road even at 80+MPH. No twitches or jerks or anything in the steering or any other part of the car. 

This sucks. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

Unfortunately I'm afraid that does little good for the steering problems. PIC5598G (several revisions) is titled "Guidelines for NJ1 Power Steering Powerpack (Module) Replacement and Parts Restriction Instructions." Published August 7, 2012.

"Condition/Concern:
Condition: A technician may question if he should replace an Electronic Power Steering Gear Assembly or Powerpack (Module) Only. The following Powerpack (module) part numbers 13286690, 13365402, 13394025 and 19117588 are on restriction through the GM TAC (Technical Assistance Center). If there is no High Speed LAN Communication or Data cannot be accessed with GDS2 a New Power Steering Gear Assembly will be needed."

Unfortunately it says nothing about the problem people have been reporting about the steering sticking.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

DrVette said:


> Date 1-04-12, nhtsa #10044235, Ser. Bulletin PIC5598D (TSB) or
> TSB-344645
> 
> re: nj1 power steering powerpack module replacement
> ...


GM must be using a common electric power steering module across the board.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> GM must be using a common electric power steering module across the board.


You can bet your potatoes they are. The whole rack assembly will differ from car to car, but they are probably using the same (or very similar) power assist units across many different platforms.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> You can bet your potatoes they are. The whole rack assembly will differ from car to car, but they are probably using the same (or very similar) power assist units across many different platforms.


Makes me wonder if other GM cars are having the same problem with notchy steering or if it's just the rack/module combination in the Cruze.


----------



## TR-6060 (Mar 17, 2011)

obermd said:


> Makes me wonder if other GM cars are having the same problem with notchy steering or if it's just the rack/module combination in the Cruze.


I felt the on center sticking in a rental Malibu when at highway speeds during a drive from MA to FL and back again. This was before I was aware of the Cruze issue or noticed it in my Cruze (mine does it now more frequently than ever at just over 25k miles). The Malibu was likely a 2011 or 2012.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

obermd said:


> GM must be using a common electric power steering module across the board.



This is why GM s/p typically are lower cost, and usually durable.

Fret not, these are typical probs with the new corporate "cheap as possible" mentality.

Think GM has lots of tsb's? look up Ford,.Mopar and Yes Japanese & Korean cars too.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Update, dealer ser. dept said TSB PIC5598D required a GM scanner to determine which par was faulty.

Will.call another dlr to see if story agrees.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

DrVette said:


> Update, dealer ser. dept said TSB PIC5598D required a GM scanner to determine which par was faulty.
> 
> Will.call another dlr to see if story agrees.


That TSB is not going to help you unless you actually have a code stored which you won't.



> The following DTCs are the only reason it would be necessary to replace an NJ1 Powerpack (Module).C0475_00 – Electric Power Steering Motor Circuit Fault


We will have to wait to see if they come up with something else for this issue.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

"My" sticking steering fixed itself, since having a minor issue, it has totally disappeared, thankfully


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

DrVette said:


> "My" sticking steering fixed itself, since having a minor issue, it has totally disappeared, thankfully


Mine did the exact same thing. started sticking and within a few thousand miles quit entirely. That was around 17,000miles, I'm currently ar 39,000 miles.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

DrVette said:


> "My" sticking steering fixed itself, since having a minor issue, it has totally disappeared, thankfully


Hmmm. Did it fix itself in or out of warranty?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

In another thread a GM Tech claimed he replaced the steering angle sensor in his personal Cruze and the issue went away. I asked for more details. If I get more info I will post it here.


----------



## whiful (Jul 7, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> In another thread a GM Tech claimed he replaced the steering angle sensor in his personal Cruze and the issue went away. I asked for more details. If I get more info I will post it here.


Anymore info on this?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

whiful said:


> Anymore info on this?


Nothing yet. I just sent the member (GmTech2012) a PM asking for more detailed info. His thread is here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...le-effort-steering-post750721.html#post750721


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

And the update:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ue-variable-effort-steering-5.html#post797953


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anyone know if our cars are included in the recent recall?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2013LT said:


> Does anyone know if our cars are included in the recent recall?


To my knowledge there is NO current recall for steering issues. There was one for the 2011 Cruze - one of the bolts holding the steering wheel column wasn't tightened down properly and could come off.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't know if gm can afford another recall. Saw on TV today that its going to cost gm almost 1.3 billion in repairs with the current recalls


----------



## jopair (Jul 21, 2014)

I just had my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS fixed for the sticking steering problem. Ask them about reprogramming the electronic steering module. Bulletin Document ID#4036174


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jopair said:


> I just had my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS fixed for the sticking steering problem. Ask them about reprogramming the electronic steering module. Bulletin Document ID#4036174


jopair, did they replace any hardware or did they only reprogram the module?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> jopair, did they replace any hardware or did they only reprogram the module?


Curious about this as well. I'm going in on the 22nd to get a reprogram. I want this to FIX the problem.


----------

